# 60k mile service.



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

That's what it says.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm...most car makers are using plugs that go to 100K miles, more or less before needing replacing. Maybe GM learned something during their testing that said "Hey, 60K miles is about all we're gonna get from these plugs. Put it in the owner's manual."

The cynic in me says GM is thinking "Hey, we can throw some service work to our dealers & make them happy by performing service that really isn't required just yet. Who changes their own spark plugs in 2018?"

Middle ground? I'll replace my own plugs around 60K miles. The more stuff I can do for my car without someone else touching it the better. 

Not paranoid - just weary of shops & dealerships that tend to overcharge for unnecessary services.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

They are AC Delco iridium plugs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wouldn't hurt. People have gone ~80-100k before replacing them on the 1st gens.

I would change the auto transmission fluid as well if it wasn't done @ 45k; most cars fall under "severe service" for the fluids.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

I read something about a plug that you have to remove to check the fluid? Otherwise, its drop the pan, change filter and fill it up?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ottoman32 said:


> I read something about a plug that you have to remove to check the fluid? Otherwise, its drop the pan, change filter and fill it up?


There's no more pan and filter to change. Drop plug and refill through upper plug.


----------



## ottoman32 (May 22, 2017)

Changed them out today. No. 1 (farthest to the right) had some whitish yellow to it, while the rest of them were black with carbon. Was real easy. All you need is whatever t wrench for the engine cover, remove the oil cap, a 10mm socket for the coil packs and 14mm deep well socket with a u joint or wobbly extension.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I changed my spark plugs at 51k. They didn't look to have any buildup but they did look very thoroughly cooked. The acdelco oem ones are the best ones you could get and I have considered ngk ones but there's seems to be no benefit to switching to those. As far as oil I did consider royal purple, but I feel like that's more for racing than every day driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

booyakashao said:


> I changed my spark plugs at 51k. They didn't look to have any buildup but they did look very thoroughly cooked. The acdelco oem ones are the best ones you could get and I have considered ngk ones but there's seems to be no benefit to switching to those. As far as oil I did consider royal purple, but I feel like that's more for racing than every day driving.


NGK is the OEM supplier for AC Delco (essentially, they are re-stamped NGK plugs).


----------

